# Getting back into the dark!



## jerry12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am new here.
I have been thinking about having a darkroom again.My last one was about 15-18 years ago.
I still have my enlarger but cannot find the rest of the stuff(trays,film canister,hangers,mixing cup,...)
I used to have it set up in my laundry room.Not really the best place in my house but at the time that was all the room i had to set up.So now that the kids are slowly moving out,I have plenty room!
But it seem that film photography is not the hottest thing going on and i am having no luck with finding accessories/supplies localy.I guess i need to look online and order what i need.
What are some websites that are good for the supplies that i may need to get started again?
I know about BH photovideo but is there a better place?
What about paper and chemicals,what do most of you are using this days? I used mostly Kodak products back then.
I will do only B&W for now.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## ann (Jun 12, 2012)

Film is a hot item these days, equipment may be more difficult to find in your area. Tons of used stuff on ebay, but there are lots of things that can be used in place of an item that has the word photo on it as they tend to be more expensive.

Try Freestyle, B&H, Adorama for supplies.

I recommend Ilford papers for my students, we also use LPD for printing, HC110 for developing films. Stop bath Kodak and Ilford fixer.

Someone just gave the school a truck load of stuff so send me a pm and i can probably give you a deal on a few things as we have more than we can use and the monies go into the darkroom account at school for special needs.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 12, 2012)

A lot of darkroom stuff ends up on Craigslist too, and that means you can go and touch it and check it out locally before buying.


----------



## Ozdak (Jun 19, 2012)

I too have just "rebuilt" the darkroom after selling everything 10 years ago.   I have found Ebay a great place for used darkroom equipment.  As for consumables I can recommend Freestyle, but I am sure B&H would be good too based on my experience with other items purchased from them.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 25, 2012)

There are far more people dismantling their darkroom then building one--craigslist is your friend, as is ebay.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome back to the dark side.  We have cookies.

My biggest sources over the past couple years have been ebay, freestyle photo and local high/ technical schools trimming the 'fat'.


----------

